# RedBull Clearwater AL-200 (1998 oder 1999)



## Jo1986 (8. Mai 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe ein RedBull Clearwater AL200 ohne Federgabel von vermutlich 1998 oder 1999. Hat jemand noch einen alten Rosekatalog aus den Jahren und kann mir ein Foto/PDF von den entsprchenden Seiten davon schicken?
Ich möchte wissen was damals orginal für Komponeneten verbaut waren.
Wäre über eure Hilfe sehr dankbar.

LG Jo


----------

